# [SOLVED] Device Display Object Function Discovery Provider



## ng2dude (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello...I am running Windows 7 64-Bit. Recently, I was accessing the Devices and Printers menu (from the Start Menu) and received the following error, which of course, stops me from seeing my printers:

_Device Display Object Function Discovery Provider has stopped working._

Does anyone know how to correct this? I tried the "find an online solution option" the error gave me, but that did not do anything.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Device Display Object Function Discovery Provider*

Strange...

Welcome ng2dude.

If this problem has only just started occurring, I suggest you run System Restore and restore to a point before this problem occurred.


----------



## ng2dude (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: Device Display Object Function Discovery Provider*

Thank you. I just tried a system restore to the earliest point available, but the condition still exists. Please let me know if you have any other ideas.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Device Display Object Function Discovery Provider*

A few things to try:
> - Update all of your drivers (graphics card, audio, printer, everything).

> - Run System File Checker:
- Click on the Start button/globe.
- Type cmd.exe and run as administrator
- Then enter sfc /scannnow

After restarting your system, check to see if the error still occurs.

If it does, I suggest you restart your system into Safe Mode, then see if it occurs.


----------



## ng2dude (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: Device Display Object Function Discovery Provider*

Thank You. The issue is fixed. I am just not sure what step fixed it between the driver updates or running the System File Checker. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Device Display Object Function Discovery Provider*

I am very glad that your problem is solved!

Please could you set the forum as solved using the thread tools at the top of the page.

Thank you.


----------



## mstrbill (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: Device Display Object Function Discovery Provider*

This problem only occurs with a specific user, when I logon I don't have the problem.


----------

